# A Bit of Spring



## RedGinger (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm forcing some blooms (lilac and apple).  I'm looking for some more crocks and bottles around the house to put them in.  First up, lilacs.  They're coming along great, and it's so easy to get them to bloom!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 1, 2012)

Apples.  You can also do this with Forsythia and other things that bloom in Spring.  Sometimes, they will starts roots and can be re-planted.


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool, my mother has plants in the ground already coming up because of the weather...


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2012)

nice going Red. I like it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Apples.  You can also do this with Forsythia and other things that bloom in Spring.  Sometimes, they will starts roots and can be re-planted.


 [] Hello Red My Forsythia is in full bloom right now, It is so confused by the weather it thinks this is spring, I wish i could post a pic of it, four feet wide and six feet tall, just a really bright bright yellow. I love it.....


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw some daffodils in bloom earlier this week, February!

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'm forcing some blooms (lilac and apple).  I'm looking for some more crocks and bottles around the house to put them in.  First up, lilacs.  They're coming along great, and it's so easy to get them to bloom!


 
 Hey Lauren,

 I admire the concept, and that "Dinner Choices" sign very much. Spring is a concept I can completely endorse.

 It's even been trying in this oddest of winters. 

 Yeah, Spring!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. The lilacs and apples had buds, so I was able to bring them in and "force" them.  Nothing here is blooming yet.  My wild roses look like they have some buds, so I was thinking of trying them as well.  This will have to satisfy my longing for gardening until June.  I planted some garlic in the Fall, so I'm hoping that comes up this Spring.  It's definitely been cold enough, which is what the garlic needs in order to grow.


----------

